# Mythic Scribes Milestone



## Codey Amprim (Feb 26, 2012)

I just wanted to say congratulations are in order for the community and the fine fellows behind it here at Mythic Scribes for reaching (and surpassing) 1,000 members.

This place has grown tremendously since the day I signed up back in August last year. It has grown into a very nice community of helpful voices that I would consider to be some fantastic members. This place has helped me, as well as countless others, along the struggles of writing fantasy and offered warm smiles in a lonely world for such writers. To this, I say, we owe at least a very humble "thank you" to all that have helped make this site the fantasy haven that it is today. May we see even further progress and development with not only the site and community, but the people who come here for the helpful information, inspiration, and useful feedback for their work

Until the next time, Mythic Scribes, fantasy writers, and the rest of you lot, Cheers!

You guys rock.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Sparkie (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out, Codey.  Things keep getting better!


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 26, 2012)

It feels like just yesterday we hit 100 members...


----------



## Reaver (Feb 27, 2012)

Now all we need to do is get everyone to enter my trigger challenge!  Yeah!


----------



## Codey Amprim (Feb 27, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Now all we need to do is get everyone to enter my trigger challenge!  Yeah!



And just who do you expect to judge and critique all ONE THOUSAND ENTRIES?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Feb 27, 2012)

@Xan, dude that pic is too cute! 

@ the site owners, mods etc. W2G!!!! Well earned! :biggrin::dance::grouphug::cool2:


----------



## Reaver (Feb 27, 2012)

Codey Amprim said:


> And just who do you expect to judge and critique all ONE THOUSAND ENTRIES?



Why, you and the others, of course.  Surely you could handle that.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone that has contributed to the wild success of Mythic Scribes, let's keep up the good work to make our  Fantasy Writers community better with every month that passes =)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 27, 2012)

Hooray for us! and thank you everyone for accepting me into this fine gathering.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 27, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Hooray for us! and thank you everyone for accepting me into this fine gathering.



Thank you, Aidan, for being part of the community!  It's great to know you!

Your drinking problem, however...


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Why, you and the others, of course.  Surely you could handle that.





SystemOverload--beginning Override Priority...


----------

